# Ceramic cpus



## Tndavid (Apr 22, 2017)

This is part of a lot I am doing for a fellow board member. All gold cap cpus. Removed the caps and have them dissolving in dil HNO3. Ceramics went strait in AR after a good cleaning. 




Little heat added to Kickstart the reaction then I shut it off. 


My redneck mechanical means of separating the caps :mrgreen:

Edit to fix slang....


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 22, 2017)

Recovered powder...


Minus caps...As they are still processing.


----------



## jonn (Apr 22, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks Jonn. I appreciate ya..


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 23, 2017)

Ah, the ol' redneck hammer mill! :lol: 
I like it.

Show us the button, hero!!


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 23, 2017)

Soon my man. Very soon 8)


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 23, 2017)

Well here she is. Purdy little 4.46 gram button.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 23, 2017)

Yep, that's a pretty one!


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks buddy


----------



## anachronism (Apr 24, 2017)

David how much weight of raw ceramics were there please?


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 24, 2017)

There was around 660 grams Jon.


----------

